# Worst rappers ever



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd nominate this guy, Devastatin' Dave. It's like Kurtis Blow, if he actually did.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 11, 2007)

I nominate K-Fed.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll nominate Kevin Federline.


----------



## Esplender (Apr 11, 2007)

It's either Insane Clown Posse or 50 Cent.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 11, 2007)

Speaking of K-Fed, we came up with this scenario a while back about what it'd be like if Justin Timberlake and Kevine Federline got married since they were both with Britney. We had trouble deciding who the true bitch in that arrangement would be and who would take who's name, so we settled on referring to both of them as Federlake.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Every last fecking one.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 11, 2007)

I really can't stand Eminem. His voice is just *so* white when he's trying to be black. D:

Which is bad.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 11, 2007)

Is there an option for ALL OF THEM?!?!?!?

D=


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 11, 2007)

Let me put it this way: All rappers suck in the same sense that all furries are are socially retarded losers with no lives that can't get any in real life (unless it's from a sedated animal)....


----------



## Natsumi (Apr 11, 2007)

*^ Wow... that's harsh.*


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 11, 2007)

But the exact same kind of broad generalization that's being made.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 11, 2007)

I know, leave the hip-hop fans alone - they don't do this to the metal threads.

(I'd nominate ICP too as they're destroying both genres at the same time.)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 11, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> I really can't stand Eminem. His voice is just *so* white when he's trying to be black. D:
> 
> Which is bad.



What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## Litre (Apr 11, 2007)

I actually liked Eminem's older songs so...

(does it matter who you are when singing? jeez, perpetuate discrimination)


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 11, 2007)

Litre said:
			
		

> I actually liked Eminem's older songs so...
> 
> (does it matter who you are when singing? jeez, perpetuate discrimination)



I was implying that you shouldn't try to be something you're not when rapping/singing; it's why I'm not a fan of his music, because his voice really doesn't seem to fit. Just my two cents.

( Discrimination is fun though. :[ )


----------



## Litre (Apr 11, 2007)

He's doing something right if he has fans


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 11, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> I was implying that you shouldn't try to be something you're not when rapping/singing; it's why I'm not a fan of his music, because his voice really doesn't seem to fit. Just my two cents.
> 
> ( Discrimination is fun though. :[ )



OK, so Black has a distinct voice now? Wow, would you like a shovel sir, the hole you're digging is mighty fine XD


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 11, 2007)

Considering that it seems like a vast majority of black rappers sound different from the white ones, I'd say it has a /different/ voice.

And I really don't think that there's much of a meaningful argument there. Unless we're going to make it a big deal, then feel free to do drag it out some moar.

And Litre, of course there going to be people who like his stuff. I was just saying that I didn't care much for him.


----------



## Wolfblade (Apr 11, 2007)

For an example of "black voice" and "white voice" watch just about any Dave Chappelle episode. Any of his stories of hanging out with his white buddy will have his take on "white voice." For people without a sense of humor, his impression of "white people" could be seen as offensive.

I don't think the guy's trying to be offensive though. And I don't think Horrorshow is either. I think what he's saying is along the lines of taking your typical angry black rapper, listen to the tone, accent, and language used. Now take just the language and have it coming out of your equally stereotypical 'nerdy white guy.'

There's going to be a difference in the way one sounds versus the other, and pointing out that difference isn't being racist any more than saying "black people are typically of a darker skin tone than white people."


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 11, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> There's going to be a difference in the way one sounds versus the other, and pointing out that difference isn't being racist any more than saying "black people are typically of a darker skin tone than white people."



No, a lot of dialect and tones by people of different ethnicities have more to do with their environment, or more specifically how they are brought up. Eminem wasn't some guy in a middle class neighborhood he was brought up in the ghetto. Language there is much different. Are there a lot of impoverished Blacks, that speak that way? However, so do Whites and anyone else in that area.

So this "trying to be Black" argument really doesn't wash with me, yes I understand about stereotypes and all, but it really does get tiring to try to use race as some kind of ownership to music. Whatever works works, Eminem isn't running around painting himself Blackface or whatever, he's doing what was in the environment he grew up in. 

Why isn't this argument  turned on someone like, oh say P Diddy/Sean "Puffy" Combs, (it has been but very little compared to the crap I hear about Eminem), I suppose he shouldn't be rapping about stuff he didn't even experience. Diddy grew up Middle class and when Eminem is rapping about his enviroment, and it's like "oh he's trying to be Black" not just SOUND but "BE"

At least Chappelle is doing comedy, and yes depending on the person, who may or may not appreciate it, he's playing with stereotypes. 

In this thread we have a user saying a Musician doesn't belong because he doesn't fit whatever stereotype he has of Blacks, and I think that's a bit wrong. He doesn't like Emimen fine, but "trying to be Black" immediately  says he has a perception of stereotypes of how Blacks should sound and act.


----------



## TeeGee (Apr 11, 2007)

A lot of close minded people...it can be cured. If you listen to <i>good</i> hip-hop you might find you like it. The gateway rapper for me was DJ Format, progressing to Jurassic 5/Chali 2na, and then to Saul Willaism and Aesop Rock. 
Anyway.

Who do I think is absolutely abysmal? 50 Cent, Lil Wayne, Lil Jon, that whole area. Read: Gangster-rap. (I got guns i got girls i got big cars i got money holla)


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 11, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> In this thread we have a user saying a Musician doesn't belong because he doesn't fit whatever stereotype he has of Blacks, and I think that's a bit wrong. He doesn't like Emimen fine, but "trying to be Black" immediately  says he has a perception of stereotypes of how Blacks should sound and act.



Oh shit. My opinions have been proven wrong. D:>
Are my views really /that/ important to you?

Also, I must've over-looked this earlier.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like his voice.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually I quite like some gangsta rap. D12, cypress hill, house of pain etc. 
Not so big on fifty cent and such like.

I'm more of a fan of old school stuff like A Tribe Called Quest and a bit of Tupac (I'd consider him old school). 

British rap is pretty shit too, like Dizzee Rascall and all that bollocks. 

Oh yeah and this guy. (had to throw it in)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 11, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, stated if you don't like Eminem that's fine. I don't expect people to like the same things. I can't say you're wrong for liking or disliking Eminem, that's an opinion of course.

However, you are saying Blacks and Whites should act a certain way because of some stupid racial barrier...that is being intolerant.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 11, 2007)

What I love about Dave Chappelle is he plays the best stereotypical white guy I've ever seen. The facial expressions, the voice, language, everything. Even most _white_ people can't pull it off.

I don't get why people think Eminem "tries to be black". His albums are produced by Dr. Dre... You know, Niggaz With Attitude, basically the original "gangsta" rappers? Probably not. If Dre didn't have faith in his talent as a _lyricist_, he wouldn't have put him on. It's funny how Dre, D-12 and basically every other rapper Eminem has ever collaborated with didn't give a fuck about his color, they just cared about what he could do on the mic. It's only Identity Politicians and people that don't know anything about hip-hop that scream "OMG WIGGAR!". Now, I'm not a politically correct person by any means, and I *know* what a lot of you probably *think* black people are supposed to sound like. But Eminem doesn't sound like that. He sounds like an angry guy from Detroit, which is what he is.

As for my earlier statement, you're damn right it's harsh. It also has a lot of truth to it. But it doesn't apply to everyone. That was the point I was making. But anyway, back to what rappers are supposed to sound like, check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY55R3e1xyE

Half white, half black, what's he sound like? NOBODY else.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 11, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I really don't recall saying that. Unless you've misinterpreted something along the way.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 11, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Actually I quite like some gangsta rap. D12, cypress hill, house of pain etc.
> Not so big on fifty cent and such like.
> 
> I'm more of a fan of old school stuff like A Tribe Called Quest and a bit of Tupac (I'd consider him old school).
> ...



One of the Rappers I like is Del the Funky Homosapien, he's also part of the Gorillaz. 

I kinda enjoy the more fun groups like Digital Underground, and I did get a kick out of D-12 not "omg Eminem" but the fact is, they were making fun of themselves just as much as the genre.

I do think K-Fed definitely gets the nomination, because it was "hey I had this cool trashy girlfriend, so I can be in the buz now" XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 11, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> *I was implying that you shouldn't try to be something you're not when rapping/singing*; it's why I'm not a fan of his music, because his voice really doesn't seem to fit. Just my two cents.
> 
> ( Discrimination is fun though. :[ )



Since you have a short term memory. He isn't trying to sound or be Black, he's talking about his lifestyle. He is being HIM.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 11, 2007)

Fair 'nuff. 

Maybe I'll just keep what I think to myself, because what I think isn't something important is obviously going to be serious business to some one else. |:


----------



## Option7 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY55R3e1xyE



That's awesome... thank you...


----------



## Esplender (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7ZBOj7xr9k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiHaqCFQLxA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA8rhf2KVzs


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 13, 2007)

"Are you a useless hemorrhoid on the ass of humanity and want to trick others like yourself into giving you lots of their money that you donâ€™t deserve? Become a rapper!"


----------



## Itreyu (Apr 13, 2007)

Any rapper that made it big enough to go on MTV or be played on the radio 24/7

Made everyone assume thats what rap is all about... bling bling dudes getting ass at every corner

same with emo, since linkin park and MCR aired on MTV everyone assumed thats slit your wrist emo

http://www.purevolume.com/braillebrizzy


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 13, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA8rhf2KVzs



At around 1:08 when it says "Round 2", I swear to fucking Jesus I read it as "Rouge2". I nearly wet myself.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hahaha, this is the NN5 CREWs band... (that's the name of the local chav crew)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B5WDtGDyFs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP8AgsvD7mE

In the second one they mention 'coco'. Funny story that... He was running from 'da police' and jumped off a bridge and drowned.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, here's in my honest to God opinion the best song ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpmr8Shy_UA

And here's a bastardized "cover" by some band called Blazin' Squad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCUc_B6rPMQ

And what (C)rap thread would be complete with Robert Van Winkle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4 - Ninja Rap. I shouldn't have to explain this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln8BjsqLaEg - Around 1994, there was some guy using Vanilla Ice's name with dreadlocks and rapping about weed, but his album only sold like 4,000 copies. The real Vanilla Ice must've hit up his homeboys, the Ninja Turtles to whoop his ass because in 1998 he did a rap-metal album called Hard To Swallow that was actually pretty good and this dreadlocked weirdo was never seen again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-8po99C5u8 - probably the most hardcore track the Ice Man has ever dropped, talking about brutally slaughtering farm animals because "yo, it's what ya gotta do n shit. Meat don't grow on trees, know what I'm sayin?".


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 25, 2007)

Vanilla Ice. Hands down.


----------



## Ookami (May 3, 2007)

Vinlla ice can bite my fuzzy ass


----------



## darkchukkz (May 5, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of a guy named Dizzy Rascal? XD He is... impressive. =D


----------



## Aikon (May 5, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> I really can't stand Eminem. His voice is just *so* white when he's trying to be black. D:
> 
> Which is bad.



Ironically Eminem is the only rapper I really like, "White America" and "Without Me" are my favorite songs, "Like Toy Soliders" is a goodie.

For worst, I'm going to have nominate Snoop Dogg.  At least, he's the most overrated.  Hizzle my Dizzle indeed.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (May 18, 2007)

....

, well damn, I never knew Eminem tried acting "Black", I just assumed he has a little something I'd like to call "Rhyming Talent". Have any of you people ever heard Paul Wall or Bubba Sparxxx? I guarentee you, if you were to hear they're music, you would'nt be able to tell if they were "Black" or not. Just wanted to point that out.

Anyways, I nominate the following:

Jibbs
Rich Boy
Lil' Wayne
50 Cent
Mims
K-Fed
Vanilla Ice
and more I can't think of at the moment..... I miss BET. ;_;

-Book of Nolij


----------



## blackdragoon (May 19, 2007)

i'd say these poor deluded boys are the worst ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zERy7pz80Vs


----------



## Alex the Zebra (May 19, 2007)

50 cent is not a raper, he is more like businesman. Money money noney...

I guess rap is dead in his original meaning. Its no more "rebel" music. But damn, how can you talk about your awfull life, fucking police and such shit when you live in 50 million$ estate friving 500 000$ cars.

and i really do not like Notorius B.I.G.


----------

